# Versionierung mit Mercurial?



## Fats (25. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Sagt mal, in der Netbeans IDE gibt es neben CVS und SVN noch Mercurial als Versionierungstool. Was hat es damit auf sich? Taugt das was? Wofür ist das? Warum ist es? Reicht SVN nicht?

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## kama (25. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt nun mal verschiedene Versionierungstools und Mercurial ist eines davon...

Weitere infos:
http://www.skmwiki.de/wiki/Mercurial

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## tfa (25. Jul 2008)

Mercurial ist verteilt, Subversion ist zentral. Das wäre schonmal ein Unterschied.


----------



## ps (27. Jul 2008)

Mercurial ist distributed. Es gibt eine neue Generation von Versionkontrollen welche sich als Alternative zum herkömmlichen, zentralen Modell (CVS, Subversion) etabliert haben. Hervorzuheben ist das man mit diesen auch das zentrale Modell abbilden kann. 

Ich benutze seit einiger Zeit Mercurial und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vor allem das billige branchen macht die Entwicklung sehr viel angenehmer. Für den Notebook ist es auch sehr vorteilhaft das man die gesamte History lokal hat und komplett offline arbeiten kann.

Es drei wichtige in der OpenSource Welt die mir auf anhieb einfallen:
- Mercurial
wird für Mozilla, OpenJDK, OpenSolaris, NetBeans eingesetzt. Es kommt mir so vor als wenn SUN stark auf dieses System setzt.
- Git
wird zB. für die Entwicklung des Linux Kernels eingesetzt.
- Bazaar
wird für Ubuntu eingesetzt

Und noch einige welche nicht so sehr verbreitet sind. Was den Unterschied ausmacht musst du selbst herausfinden.
Im Kommerziellen Bereich gibt es unter anderem BitKeeper.


----------

